# New Flat box handle



## loft86 (Nov 5, 2012)

hi all.
Im needing a new flat box handle after mine was bent. I have blueline boxes but I've seen a good deal on columbia hydro reach handles. i was wondering if anyone know if these will fit blueline and are they any good or should i just get a blueline extentable handle.
Cheers


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes they fit and yes they are flip floppen awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yes they fit and yes they are flip floppen awesome!!! :thumbsup:



They sort of fit.
My Tape pro box (Blue Line) will go onto my Tape Tech handle but it is a tight fit. The stud spacing on the Tape pro is a fraction wider, I have thought about slotting the handle a little bit to make it easier, as it is you have to really push the box onto the handle. My Columbia box fits the tape Tech handle spot on, so it would seem that Tape Tech and Columbia run the same spacing.


----------



## loft86 (Nov 5, 2012)

ok. just from a photo i saw of one attached to a blueline box it looks like the plate that atrraches to the back of the box actually sits over the black rubber tabs on the lid of the box actually?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

loft86 said:


> ok. just from a photo i saw of one attached to a blueline box it looks like the plate that atrraches to the back of the box actually sits over the black rubber tabs on the lid of the box actually?


 My Blueline handel rides on top of the rubber when I use my Northstar boxes,,,


----------

